# Giant snowman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run for your lives!

http://www.peopleforum.cn/viewthread.php?tid=54727&extra=page=1


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

He he
"the snowman's builders believe Milocinek is the largest snowman built in Poland since winter weather set in more than a week ago."
Wow, biggest snowman in a whole week huh. They could have worded that to sound more impressive.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaagh! LOL


----------

